# Work permit requirement



## aniruddha (May 27, 2014)

Hi! I am an Indian student studying in Spain and also have a Spanish residency card. I am going to do an internship in Frankfurt, Germany and so I wanted to know the procedure for the work permit / visa requirement. Will just the work permit do? my spanish residency card is valid throughout my internship.


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello, 

your Spanish residence card, since it's from a Schengen country, is valid for staying in Germany up to 3 months in a row. And as you are already hinting yourself, you'll need a work permit. /SNIP/


----------



## aniruddha (May 27, 2014)

Hi! Thanks for replying! Can you clarify this a bit further? Is it necessary that my employer applies for my work permit at the ZAV? or can I do it on their behalf if they refuse to do so? The procedure to be followed is to mail the necessary documents at their (ZAV) address right? Do you know how long this procedure takes or any way of speeding up the process? I have all the necessary documents, but my internship starts in a month..


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

aniruddha said:


> Hi! Thanks for replying! Can you clarify this a bit further? Is it necessary that my employer applies for my work permit at the ZAV? or can I do it on their behalf if they refuse to do so? The procedure to be followed is to mail the necessary documents at their (ZAV) address right? Do you know how long this procedure takes or any way of speeding up the process? I have all the necessary documents, but my internship starts in a month..


Your Spanish residence card allows you to visit other Schengen states for up to 90 days out of 180. You are not allowed to take up work outside of Spain unless you get a work permit.

Your employer has to contact ZAV with all necessary documents. If the application is complete, processing should not take longer than 3 weeks.

The NOC will be sent to your employer.

Once you arrive in Germany, go to the local Ausländerbehörde and get your residence/work permit. 

Studienfachbezogene Praktika - www.arbeitsagentur.de


----------



## aniruddha (May 27, 2014)

ALKB said:


> Your Spanish residence card allows you to visit other Schengen states for up to 90 days out of 180. You are not allowed to take up work outside of Spain unless you get a work permit.
> 
> Your employer has to contact ZAV with all necessary documents. If the application is complete, processing should not take longer than 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


I still have a doubt. After my employer gets the work permit, they will send it to me and then I have to apply for a Visa in the German embassy in Madrid right? My employer asked for a tax id and a social security pass. I believe these will be done when the ZAV sends the work permit NOC to my employer. And I would require a visa to stay longer than the 90 days. Is it possible that I apply for a visa from Frankfurt itself(based on the Spanish residency card) ? Or do I have to come to Madrid again to do it?

Thanks for your help! Really appreciate it!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

aniruddha said:


> I still have a doubt. After my employer gets the work permit, they will send it to me and then I have to apply for a Visa in the German embassy in Madrid right? My employer asked for a tax id and a social security pass. I believe these will be done when the ZAV sends the work permit NOC to my employer. And I would require a visa to stay longer than the 90 days. Is it possible that I apply for a visa from Frankfurt itself(based on the Spanish residency card) ? Or do I have to come to Madrid again to do it?
> 
> Thanks for your help! Really appreciate it!


No visa required.


1. Your employer applies for the NOC at ZAV

2. You arrive (with your Spanish residence permit, this is your Schengen visa so to speak) in Germany

3. You go to the local Ausländerbehörde and they then issue your work/residence permit. THIS is the important document that allows you to stay for the duration of your internship. 

4. Tax ID you can only get after registering your residence at the local municipality, same with social security number


----------

